# Sam Rayburn



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I am fishing rayburn tomorrow and I will be putting in at Mill Creek. Just wondering if anybody has been up there lately and how clear the water is since this last rain. I will post a report good or bad sometime friday


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of good fish around Mill Creek. Try the wooded flats out on the main lake. Good spawning area and not a lot of traffic. Lots of good shallow points off the main lake also. Find grass and you will find fish on Rayburn. Gold/Black back/orange belly Long A hard to beat in March. 8-10 inch lizzards work well also. Use any color just as long as it is black or brown. Good Luck That is an awsome lake. Be sure and use FRESH LINE.


----------



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey alumachris I will be heading out there on sunday so let me know how you do.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

*Update*

We caught alot of fish on grass lines fishing worms all day. We had 7 fish in the 4-6 lb range as well as a big kicker fish. My buddy caught his bass that went 11lbs even on the official scale at the store at mill creek


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

You need to stake her out for the McDonalds tournament...lol
Great job, Thanks for the report. I can't wait to get up there soon.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

i sure thought about it mudcat. i told him he is holding $250000 right there


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Another friend of mine caught a 10.2 on friday i will try to post pics tomorrow or monday


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job. Makes me want to learn more about Rayburn.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Good job Chris.....

That is a hell of a fish and day right there.


----------



## txdude511 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey fished Sam Rayburn last weekend in the Bucks bay area. Fished orange crawfish traps in 2-3 ft water over grass next to a deeper drop off. In a flat caught 2 6lbers ..good luck


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

did ya release them?? i'm sure they are not good to eat that big....


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Replica being made as we speak


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mickee Dee's*

Well, I wish you all good luck in the tournament April 17,18,19.
I am heading up to the lake on Fri. to spend a week locating a couple of Big Girls I will be weighing in for the tounament. Once again, Good Luck to all.
Mud Cat


----------

